# Very Cheap Router Bits



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

I recently had a large volume of treated 2X4 lumber--on which I wanted to round over all corners to use in an outdoor project. I have a small collection of good router bits--but did not want subject any of them to the abuse of treated lumber.

I was ordering some abrasives from Heleta (formerly Bullet Industries) and happened to notice that they sell carbide router bits. Most are priced in the $1 to $3 range.

I put one of their inexpensive round over bits (with bearing) through what seemed like miles of that treated lumber. It performed nicely and showed no signs of wear afterwards.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

good prices, i wonder if they last for a while or if they burn any wood?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

morgantruce said:


> I recently had a large volume of treated 2X4 lumber--on which I wanted to round over all corners to use in an outdoor project. I have a small collection of good router bits--but did not want subject any of them to the abuse of treated lumber.
> 
> I was ordering some abrasives from Heleta (formerly Bullet Industries) and happened to notice that they sell carbide router bits. Most are priced in the $1 to $3 range.
> 
> I put one of their inexpensive round over bits (with bearing) through what seemed like miles of that treated lumber. It performed nicely and showed no signs of wear afterwards.


Hi Gene, I've been using some Heleta bits for some time now. All have been pretty decent. They are also a pretty good source for ROS discs, sanding belts, Rollock discs and a lot of other shop consumable type stuff. They just recently changed the name from Bullett Industries to Heleta. The only problem with them would be that they are basically liquidators, so on some stuff it's a crap shoot whether they will have it when you need it. I've been waiting over a month for them to get in some 180 grit sanding discs.


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

I had previously ordered sanding disks, grinding and cutting wheels from these folks--and now these router bits--with good results. On this recent order, since they have a flat rate shipping charge, I also went for a very cheap pair of leather gloves. 

The gloves were a joke. They make your hands feel like you wrapped them in a bundle of rags; the "leather" palms wouldn't protect you from anything more dangerous than folding the laundry.


----------

